# highflow cat and res



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

hey guys im thinking about putting a zzp high flow cat and a high flow resonator on my cruze.. good idea? or.. will it increase anything?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

cruzey13 said:


> hey guys im thinking about putting a zzp high flow cat and a high flow resonator on my cruze.. good idea? or.. will it increase anything?


Besides the noise level probably not much for the price.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If you mean the catted downpipe and midpipe, yeah, there are a few gains to be had. Otherwise, it's noise only. 

The cat on this car is located right after the turbo so it lights off quickly.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Ya but doesn't the downpipe eventually make problems,? So if I put in a resonator like I want to with the manga flow cat I will have a few gains? I don't need much. And would it sound a little deeper?


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Thoughts?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Changing or removing the resonator will increase/change the sound. Its just a question of how much. I wouldn't say you will see much performance increase as the stock resonator is a straight through perforated design. But I'm no expert so I don't know for sure.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Our cars have two cats and a resonator. That being said, you are looking at both the down and the midpipe, along with the resonator(as sciphi said).

If you put on the ZZP down and midpipes, and combine it with a cat-back system, yeah there are gains to both sound and performance(should yield you a few extra psi from the turbo too, if you're tuned).

I have a custom Magnaflow system on mine, and deleted the resonator all together, there's no need for it if you're not worried about sound.

As for the cats, depending on if your area doesn't require emissions testing, or you 'know' a buddy with an inspection lisence, I would just delete the cats. It's hard to suggest a setup without preliminary knowledge. Are you tuned? Do you have any mods doen already? Give details for a better answer.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

I have a k and n Sri.. But I don't wanna tune


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

So what should I do


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

From what I've read, those mods need either HP Tuners to adjust the fueling a little bit richer, or a tune that takes them into account. Either way is looking at $300-500 more for the software adjustments, in addition to the hardware itself. 

If you don't want a tune, I'd hold off. No point in doing half the work needed to make the mods work correctly. 

The exhaust work likely voids at least the emissions warranty if not the powertrain warranty since it's messing around with emissions-control devices and engine operating sensors, namely the upstream oxygen sensor and catalytic converter. I'm betting a GM dealer would deny powertrain warranty with those exhaust parts in place of the factory catted downpipe since they have no idea what they would have done to the engine. Anything after the cat and downstream oxygen sensor sidesteps this potential issue, since it's leaving factory emissions stuff untouched. 

So if you're worried about powertrain warranty, it's likely already hosed with the exhaust stuff, so get the needed (AFAIK) tune as well.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Is a tune really worth it? And won't it void warranty huge?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

cruzey13 said:


> Is a tune really worth it? And won't it void warranty huge?


I thought a tune was worth it on my Eco. I had some quibbles with the OEM programming that the tune resolved nicely. It also gave the car better highway pickup, which is terrifically handy on the 2-lane roads with limited passing zones I often find myself on. 

Obviously the powertrain warranty's toast. Whether it's an issue or not is how confident one is that the dealer won't summarily dismiss the issue out of hand.


----------

